# Ruger Super Redhawk



## Bowbenderman (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone have a halo sight installed ?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Iron sights on mine.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jul 10, 2014)

Leupold scope on one 

Cheap Bushnell red dot one the other


----------



## sniper13 (Jul 4, 2015)

*44 sights*

I put a green fiber optic on the front. 
Sure is easy to pick up the front sight.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Oct 8, 2015)

Mine is the 454 Casull which has a  9 1/2" bbl and has a 4x Leupold mounted.


----------



## jmoser (Oct 9, 2015)

UltraDot 30mm on my SRH .44


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 10, 2015)

Leupold 2x on mine


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't have a Super Redhawk, but I do have a couple of Redhawks.

.44 mag and a .41 mag.  Open sights on the .41, red dot on the .44 mag.  Sometimes it is hard to decide which one I want to carry. If I am carrying it for a backup, I usually take the .41 with open sights because it carries easier and easier to manage.  If I am seriously hunting with a pistol, I like the red dot 44. It is easier to pick up the sight picture in the low light conditions.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 18, 2015)

Super Redhawk stainless with 9 1/2 inch barrel. 

Has a Millet SR1 Red Dot scope on it. 

It's sweet.


----------



## williams19j (May 11, 2016)

Just purchased a 41 mag super redhawk 7 1/2 in thinking about putting a scope on it


----------

